# C-13? What happens when a C-16 and a bug mauler collide



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got off my duff tonight and revisited a project that I started LAST winter. It's still in the middle of the bash (probably 2 or 3 more evenings before it will be ready for final paint), but MUCH further along than it was 5 hours ago.

The Aristo c-16 was reallly cute, but not quite the right scale. Mods so far include B'mann cab off a 2nd gen Pennsy bug mauler, wider wooden pilot beam, wooden walkways, connecting rods lengthened to third axle, a larger Trackside Details bell -- shortened B'mann tender on Aristo trucks, wood hungry boards on a shortened coal bunker, and the Aristo air tank mounted on the tender deck.










The next major project will be to resolder the tender wiring. The plug will be...interesting, as my polarity marks rubbed off...anybody have a wiring diagram?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat idea MIK.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Guacamole! That came out pretty dam good so far! 

I like the proportions I can see in the pics, which we appreciate *more of* thank you


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, more pics. " align="absmiddle" border="0" />











Lengthening the con rod lessened the weird angularity that Aristo built into these by placing the cylinders 1/4" too high. As you can see I also ditched those weird, out of scale classification lights, and covered the holes with washout plugs










Cameo shot of the loco, the whistle arrived today, courtesy of Ridge Road's Ozark clearance sale










The tender, no I haven't wired it yet, still need to know what polarity of the plug is.... Also need to shorten the rear pilot steps as they drag on the railhead.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool project, Mik! Like Vic says, the proportions look good.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is anyone else getting a "Glover" vibe from this loco, or is it just me? I think it is a combination of the larger cab and tender and the smaller wheels. Glover is (was) probably my favorite US loco builder. They built a lot of narrow gauge and they are from the South afterall


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01/08/2009 10:40 PM
Is anyone else getting a "Glover" vibe from this loco, or is it just me? I think it is a combination of the larger cab and tender and the smaller wheels. Glover is (was) probably my favorite US loco builder. They built a lot of narrow gauge and they are from the South afterall " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />


If it had the arched cab windows it would be a dead ringer for a Glover built locomotive


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/09/2009 7:30 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 01/08/2009 10:40 PM
Is anyone else getting a "Glover" vibe from this loco, or is it just me? I think it is a combination of the larger cab and tender and the smaller wheels. Glover is (was) probably my favorite US loco builder. They built a lot of narrow gauge and they are from the South afterall







" src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />


If it had the arched cab windows it would be a dead ringer for a Glover built locomotive










Ah, but not all Glover had steel/arch window cabs, but yes, that is the telltale.

This is a void, I know of one company that made Glover cabs in resin in On30, otherwise nothing. What is a shame is I am sure if Glover were based in PA or NY we would have models of them....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Work, and the flu kept me away from this for a bit. As was mentioned in another thread, I got the plug wiring sorted out. I also had to replace one siderod because it got broken. I used a Delton one that I had on hand. Just FYI they are NOT the same, Delton rods have nice precise round holes, Aristo rods have oval ones to allow for MUCH sloppier assembly and quartering... After 2 hours of adjusting I still have a slight bind, so I may have to give up and manglify the Delton rod a bit.

Also, a friend of mine is a bit, retentive, when I showed him the thing his comment was "No company EVER used black to trim like that. It's your loco, but..." So I painted the boiler jacket and domes Brunswick Green. It still looks EXACTLY THE SAME to me, but it seems to have made HIM happier.




























Yes, I still have a bunch of piping and detail work left, but it's progress


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Mik, 
I too have an Aristo C-16 sitting in a box due to it being way too small in comparison to everything else I own. You have given me some ideas on improving the scale and proportions of the locomotive, Thanks! I like the progress so far, please post additional images as the project carries on. 
Very interested, 
Don


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you are more focused than me, I kind of hop around on projects as the muse (and money and time) strikes. Today I started making pipework. For piping 101, see Fletch's excellent masterclass article http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/masterclass/mc1/mc1-06/const/const01.asp Hey, I'll steal good ideas off anybody! 


Here is a couple pics of the layout of RGS #41 (a larger loco similar to the c-19) at Knott's, courtesy of Jeff Taylor on the Narrow Gauge Discussion Forum. It is typical of the layout for many narrow gauge consolidations of the era. Since mine has a short deck due to the larger cab I won't be following it EXACTLY, but most of the stuff will still be there.


Engineer's side- 










Fireman's side-








Started off easy with the water column, try cocks, and backhead tray. Nothing to be done about the honking big switch Aristo put in the middle of everything but paint it black. The handles are #4 snaps from JoAnn Fabrics.









DIY injectors, see pg 7 of the above referenced masterclass. Mine are constructed just a little bit different but look nearly identical.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing leads to another... I kind of got carried away. This stuff is actually easy once you break it down into steps. The turret is a short piece of 1/2" dia plastic tube with a carved cap. The hole at the front is for the dynamo steam line... I ran out of wire, lol. I also need to build the brake stand and lubricator. 









This side shows the air pump steam piping, I haven't started on the air side yet. The pipe all by itself at the rear is the stack blower. 









I think that's enough for one day.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

SPAGETTI-FEST! 

Me Like, and pass the Parmasan!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything above the running boards is as done as it's gonna get. Almost a shame to reinstall the cab and hide such a messterpiece.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

it was suggested that a larger pic might be clearer -- 
http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp52/steamnut1917/P2010003_01.jpg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought about starting another thread to the effect of "Steam Locomotives have a Tender Behind", but figured it would make more sense to just add today's pics on here. 

Engine with the cab re-installed. Yes, I hid all that lovely plumber's nightmare....










I decided that the shortened coal bunker was TOO short, so I moved the rear bunkhead back about half an inch, and made new side boards. Then I piped the air tank in a more prototypical manner and added rerailing frogs. I was going to do some more piping, but I'm out of the proper sized wire again and so is the LHS.... most annoying. 


















I really could use a set of B'mann tender steps and footboards, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I was stalled on this project for a bit, waiting for some castings. While I was waiting I decided to repaint it in my standard Allegheny Valley scheme. I also moved the valve gear to it's new proper place, added brake cylinders, and made a few other detail changes. It needs a fireman, and some light weathering yet. I might also add a duplex fire pump to the tender deck if I can build one that looks half decent. 



















Now I just need a layout with curves and clearances generous enough to actually RUN it.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Mik, 
Great Job! I really like the proportions. I am inspired to begin hacking on my C-16 as soon as I finish the other 1, 437... 8...9... projects I have waiting for me. All kidding aside I may have to take your lead and build something similar for my railway. I like it! 
Don


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish black on black photographed better, lol. I was HOPING this pic would actually show the second crosshead guide bar a bit better. But it does show that I fixed the valve gear by moving the rocker to the proper location for the longer connecting rod, and lengthening the rod. I really do think these changes made it look less ... odd. But lowering the cylinders might have accomplished the same thing.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, really changes the apprearance from the 1/24 original


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, we.ve been busy builders! This thread was buried clear back on page 6! Anyway, as I mentioned in my other plow thread, I also got one to put on this thing. Since I had already gone through the trouble of running an air line to the pilot, I figured I might as well modify this one for a coupler mount. Yes, it sits pretty high, it SHOULD be almost touching the railhead -- except with this much front overhand I figured it would try to catch on every track irregularity, turnout, wing rail, and grade crossing... (I may lower it or add a brass cutting edge later, though-- neither would be very difficult) The thing is a bit on the huge side, and will require more generous clearances than your average bug mauler. possibly even as much as a connie does on the outside of curves... So for now it will continue to be a shelf queen.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

lowered it a bit because it looked odd. The first time it hangs up on something I'm gonna cry, tho.


----------

